# HP 54g WLAN W450 Windows 7 driver needed



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

Well as the title indicates I need a Windows 7 driver (generic or not is fine) that will work with HP 54g WLAN W450. It is for a laptop that I finished upgrading that I bought from Doninkansas that has been perfect in everyway I have modified it except *I can't get Wireless working in Win7 x64 without a driver (generic or official)*. If you need further specs I can provide them but I figure it that info won't be needed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

Broadcom or Atheros?  im guessing Atheros my hp has the same thing


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

Broadcom and I can provide the numbers on the chip if needed.

It is the internal PCI class 3 form factor for laptops if that helps any too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Broadcom and I can provide the numbers on the chip if needed.



that would be awesome


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

*BCM4306KFB*
HC0329 P20
703289 S

Line 1 on that cluster is most likely the only important thing written on that chip. I assume the lower two lines are batch numbers.

On the back of the PCB the sticker indicates it as a broadcom model BCM94306MP


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

this should be your driver

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdnmzvozqmo


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> this should be your driver
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mdnmzvozqmo



I keep trying to download it but it says the file is broken when I go to extract it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

try this link

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/59i8zigc9


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

Still DL'ing that second link currently. Thanks for the help BTW. You are making it so I can use the built in functionality and not fuss with those dongles or cards. A real life saver since I need this wireless during my vacation starting Thursday.  

*EDIT*
Extracted great and installed but didn't work with the Wireless card.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2011)

Went ahead and ordered this new Wireless N MiniPCI card for it to replace the one without drivers. I could have gotten the miniPCIe type but that slot is populated by a Crystal HD card that works great in Win7 64bit. Had to use XBMC but it runs like a dream with HD playback and even bluray is working. Once this card comes in it will be complete. Thank you for your help. Turns out I don't think it has drivers in existence for Win7 64bit on that old 54g card so the upgrade route to N is just as good.


----------

